# Question about pavers on a front concrete stoop



## Knyte260 (Jul 15, 2005)

Lady wants walkway / retaining wall. No problems on the job, except she wants her front stoop "covered" in pavers. I don't like the idea of doing this without completely rebuilding the front stoop from the ground up. 2.5 inch pavers will make the 7.5 inch step down an awkward 4 or 5 inch step down from the front door. Do you guys just lay these down on top anyway? What is recommended here?

Also to add confusion to the matter, she has these two columns on the front corners of the slabs that will be confusing to cut around. I need to somehow lift them , or cut the things shorter and replace them on my new pavers. 

Suggestions please guys! you came through with advice before, I'm addicted now.

As always - Thank you in advance.

-Chris


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I lean towards ramps to entries. The nation is ageing and I try to make it safe for eveyone, also make it wheelchair accessable. You never know when it might be handy. Even if you are young, you can still break a leg and be in a chair for a little while.


----------



## Knyte260 (Jul 15, 2005)

Let me show you a picture of what I'm talking about. There is no possible ability to do anything with a ramp here. 

The lady says "I want this covered in pavers", but doesn't understand the complications with doing so.".

She has an entrance LIKE this (except its JUST concrete slab. No flagstone. The steps and the pillars are in the same general place) 

http://www.imaginebrick.com/ibjobs/03091713/03091713-paver-after-1E.jpg


But she wants the step threads, the step faces, and the full top covered in pavers. Maybe I should just tell her I will flagstone it, much less depth of the stone...


Hmm.


----------



## Knyte260 (Jul 15, 2005)

Let me show you a picture of what I'm talking about. There is no possible ability to do anything with a ramp here. 

The lady says "I want this covered in pavers", but doesn't understand the complications with doing so.".

She has an entrance LIKE this (except its JUST concrete slab. No flagstone. The steps and the pillars are in the same general place) 

http://www.imaginebrick.com/ibjobs/03091713/03091713-paver-after-1E.jpg


But she wants the step threads, the step faces, and the full top covered in pavers. Maybe I should just tell her I will flagstone it, much less depth of the stone...


Hmm.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Knyte,

A 5" step-down from the door is actually (in my opinion) much more comfortable and easier transition than a 7 1/2" step-down.

Some of those column bases are 'hollowed', if that's the case, - - simply lift the base, - - 'slop-cut' some bricks, - - and drop the base back down. If they're solid, - - I'd jack the roof with 2 X temps, - - remove, - - then re-cut and re-install after you're done.

Other than that, - - I'd say give her what she want$. :Thumbs:


P.S. Come to think of it, - - why don't you consider 'pedestrian pavers'??, - - they're 1 1/2" thick. That would give you more like a 5 1/2" or 6" step-down. Perfect.


----------



## LH Designs (Aug 2, 2005)

*Stoop Step*

I'm guessing that you mean interlocking cooncrete pavers. First, a 4" step down from the front door shouldn't be a problem since many patios, etc, go out from a door with a flush or two inch step. It's what happens to the step(s) down to the walkway that's a problem. There are 1" to 1.5" terra cotta pavers that I've seen tha are 12"x12" but I don't know what look you're going for. 
Jacking the porch up? Jeeez that sounds risky. But then it might add so much to the cost that, once you explain what's needed, she'll get reasonable. My thought would be to take the base "ring" off the columns, bring the pavers up to the column and replace the ring over top. Even if they are concrete (I can't tell from the picture), remolding the base sounds easier than lifting the porch. Make some kind of mold of them before you remove them then use it to remake them afterward.
Bottom line: snap cut stone looks so much more classy with those formal columns.


----------

